# 240Urs Tongue Weight



## No-Ties

Hi all,

First time hauler.

I just bought a 2019 240urs toy hauler with the front garage area.

My concerns and question is as follows.

The GVWR of the 240 is 7,590. Dry weight is 5,220. Hitch weight is 590.

My maximum tongue weight per towing hitch is 1,000lb with weight distribution hitch installed. My vehicle is rated to tow up to 8,000 lbs.

I plan on hauling my Harley in the front garage area, reason I bought a toy hauler. My Springer Softail GVW with fluids is around 650 lbs.

Will this add too much weight to the tongue weight or will it be safe with the weight distribution hitch set up correctly.

Thanks

~No-Ties


----------



## GodFather2u

Your trailer should be fine taking on 650lbs of cargo. What's the payload capacity on your truck?


----------



## No-Ties

The payload for the truck, 2016 ram quad 4X4 5.7L. is 1590. It can tow up to 8,050 lbs so I know it can tow the camper with cycle.. My concern was I'm putting the 650 lb motorcycle in the front garage of the camper so how is this going to effect tongue weight?

~No-Ties


----------



## deepvee16

Congratulations on the new trailer.

If you add the numbers, you're over the tongue limit on the hitch. However, I think you need to consider that a fair amount of that 650# bike is absorbed by the trailer axles. Even with adding liquid and other cargo, I'll bet you're fine.

Perhaps (for peace of mind) you could totally load it up and take it to a scale to be absolutely sure. Could be kind of nice to know what everything actually weighs.

I've been to visit a local moving company that has a "certified" scale. They charge a little bit, but were very patient in allowing me to weigh both combined and individually.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## No-Ties

Thanks Dave,

I was planning on finding some place to weight the tongue weight for as you said 'peace of mind'.

When I pick it up next Friday hopefully the technician walk through can assure me that it will be fine.

~No-Ties


----------



## bkatz

Hi,

Congratulations on the new Toyhauler.

I'm considering the 240URS and want to load a HD Ultra limited. Similar specs on the 1/2 ton truck we are pulling with.

Did you make the measurements with the bike loaded in?

Thanks


----------

